# Mitsu Debuts Thin 1080P LCDs



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Mitsubishi Debuts Eight Thin Frame™ 1080P LCD Flat Panel HDTV Displays

Mitsubishi has announced eight top-of-the-line, premium 1080p LCD flat panel
HDTVs with thin frame, ultra-compact designs that provides for more screen in
less space. All the new 1080p flat panel HDTVs are designed, engineered and
built in North America. ...

More @ HDTVMagazine.com


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> All the new 1080p flat panel HDTVs are designed, engineered and
> built in North America


Great! But then, Mexico is part of North America. I wonder where they are built.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Soewhere in North America, but probably not in the U.S. :lol:

Under Clinton's brilliant NAFTA plan, high-paying American manufacturing jobs with
supposedly great working conditions were exported to Mexico. Why, then, are we
still seeing Mexicans still flooding into the U.S. to sweep floors and wash dishes?


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

Politics of free trade/immigration/maquilladoras aside, announcements about Mitsubishi's DLP lineup would impress me more.

Mitsubishi's strength is in RP not LCD. Sharp is the king of that hill. Samsung and Sony get to coast on reputation alone. Vizio, Emprex, Spectre, Westinghouse and other low cost rebranders mop up the rest.

What is impressive about these new units is that they feature 3 HDMI inputs. I hope they improve the display of standard definition content. That (unfortunately) is still an issue for another two years. 

My local stations show a few hours of HD content in primetime, then put gray or black bars around everything else. Sigh!


----------

